# No thanks



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

AplaDave said:


> Hello Joe,
> 
> Just joined this site and noticed information directed specifically at me. Since I do not know your name (other than Bazooka Joe) or company name I can't research what tools you purchased from us. Please drop me an email to [email protected] with that information. I promise not to try and sell you anything. I will try and go over your issues with our tools. I do look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Dave


received this email,

I threw out your tools dave and thought they were the biggest pieces of sh!t ever, I am beyond pissed to have been taken advantage of as well as other folks around the world, I would never spend another cent with you company and I sure hope you understand me I think your tools are sh1t and I could build better


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

How much did that 'oops' set ya back Joe?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Was that really called for Joe? Call em out like that? lol.
At least he tried to help....
Some companies don't even have the balls to show their faces on here, and we know damn well they see what we write!!

You hear me Certainteed!?!?!?! YOU HEAR ME!!!! :whistling2:

But seriously, ApplaDave seems like a nice dude.
Too bad your tools sucked complete NutSack!
But at least he tried. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Joe, if you tell him what was wrong with the tools, maybe he can help somehow. Don't ask me how, but he IS making an effort.

Personally, I'd be too scared of you:whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

as for how much it cost me I really don t want to talk about it...

I told him the problems before and had no reply, besides I got burnt....

let s face it profits are hard to come by in the drywall industry:blink: specially after you bought junk... the whole sh!tstem is Sh!t, 

refer to previous junk posts for more info....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> as for how much it cost me I really don t want to talk about it...
> 
> I told him the problems before and had no reply, besides I got burnt....
> 
> ...


 Man!!!! your one pissed off Mexican!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Maybe get an alpamop so you can mop up all the tears.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Maybe get an alpamop so you can mop up all the tears.


wonder how much they charged for that....


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Man!!!! your one pissed off Mexican!


ya know Moe, being burnt for a cupola pesos is one thing, USD is another


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey Joe dont feel so bad, an Apla set up with MK v over here was around the 20k.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> Hey Joe dont feel so bad, an Apla set up with MK v over here was around the 20k.


nice


----------

